# Mods for my BD-2 and TS9



## elegend (Mar 23, 2008)

is it too much of a hassle to mod your pedal? as in shipping to the states and stuff...i don't know how to solder so can't do em myself..

i'm looking to mod my bd-2 and ts-9...i hate the fizzle at the end of the bd2...i heard the indyguitarist brent mason mod online..sounds pretty sweet but i dunno if it's worth the trouble

as for the ts9..it's really nasley and sounds kinda icky..but i've dealt with it for a while...just wondering if there are any mods to sweeten my tone..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You don't have to send it to the US. There is Greg from http://www.solidgoldfx.com/ He is a member here too and he is in Montreal.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

+1 on that. Greg will have it done and back to you in no time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

If your handy with a soldering iron they're no big deal. You'll need a schematic if your unfamiliar with the board layout. Parts can be ordered on-line from digi-key.ca and its just a matter of tracking down the "recipe" for your particular pedal. I've modded dozens of mine by ear and by analysis using a simulation program called Microcap. If you send it out don't pay more than half the value of the pedal's original retail cost, otherwise you might as well shop for something new that does the trick and liquidate your old pedal on e-bay. BTW, distortion pedals and boost pedals are nothing more than small signal amplifiers with selective filtering, really no brainers. People selling this stuff make them sound like they're going to turn you into Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Another +1 to Greg. He'll tune them to your specs. No need to go State side, we've got all the best pedal guys here in Canada.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

elegend said:


> i'm looking to mod my bd-2 and ts-9...i hate the fizzle at the end of the bd2...i heard the indyguitarist brent mason mod online..sounds pretty sweet but i dunno if it's worth the trouble


I'm dying to hear an indyguitarist bd-2 as well (heard some great demos). I love the bd-2 but the "fizzle" drove me nuts too. I have a monte allums H20 modded bd-2 on the way (bought used) so I'll let you know about that once it gets here.

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> elegend said:
> 
> 
> > i'm looking to mod my bd-2 and ts-9...i hate the fizzle at the end of the bd2...i heard the indyguitarist brent mason mod online..sounds pretty sweet but i dunno if it's worth the trouble
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Modding itself is easy. The tricky parts are:
a) being able to identify the parts that need changing
b) being able to obtain the correct parts, with respect to size or relevant ratings
c) being able to desolder, where parts need removal, without exposing the pedal to heat damage
d) being able to solder a decent joint

Get yourself some solder wick at an electronics place. It looks like shielding braid, and has the interesting property of providing lots of surface area that seems to absorb liquified solder like a sponge. It comes in various gauges, with the smaller gauges requiring less heat to start "working". You can guess which one I'll recommend. I also suggest getting yourself a small bottle of liquid flux. That will set you back $10 but will last you until you're old and grey. Dab a small amount of the liquid flux on the solder wick with a Q-tip and that stuff will suck up solder from the board in a flash, making it a breeze to remove parts for replacement.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If anyone knows where Tim from Songbird is, he does pedal mods.


----------



## elegend (Mar 23, 2008)

hmmm i'm thinking about going with greg...anyone have any ts9 mods? the bd2 sounds pretty rockin


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Don't trust posted soundfiles. It's not that anyone is deliberately trying to pull one over on you, but soundfiles are produced and listened to under specific circumstances, neither of which may faithfully mimic your listening/usage context. Moreover, one keeps file-size reasonable by essentially eroding the fidelity of the sample. It you're looking at a sample file of less than 1M for 30sec or more of sample, then chances are it isn't an entirely faithful reproduction of what the pedal actually sounds like. Besides, computer speakers aren't guitar amp speakers.

2) The TS-9 is a funny pedal. I can't think of any other pedal that makes people so happy and so unhappy at the same time. With the over 500 variations out there on the market, you would think there would be *som*e configuration that would make everyone happy. But there isn't. So, he moral of the story is, try EVERY mod you've heard about. OR, decide what it is you want/need more of, and do THAT mod. Whatever you do, you MUST begin by understanding the pedal, and for that, you go immediately and directly to the Technology of the Tube Screamer article at geofex. There is simply no better place to start than that.

http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxfram.htm


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

www.bodenhamer-electronics.com

i am thrilled with my TS7ovChaos, and he'll mod it to get whatever flavour from your pedals you want, if one of his mods doesnt quite do it for you.

i highly recommend his mods.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm in Toronto and do pedal mods, including the H2O mod.
If you mod it yourself just make sure you keep track of placement(diode & cap polarity), and make sure your solder joints are clean.
Also, what mhammer said is correct about being a little wary of sound files.


----------

